# 1 fish in 5 hrs



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to Sykes in search of sheepshead which were all deep. Man I spent about 4 hours on the Santa Rosa side then switched to the beach side and, hooked up on my first fish, and at that moment my drop net was all messed up thanks to the guy who helped me. I sent another fiddler down to the bottom in the same spot immediately hooked up. I get it to the top and freaking pulled the hook right out of its lips. That could have been two but tomorrow is another day.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Had to put the setup in the background.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

RANDY! Keep that poor Conflict off the bridge, you're gonna scratch her.... 

Nice fish man, can't complain about catching dinner.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep at it. The Sheepies are getting thick and it won't be long now.

Nice setup by the way


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A ruff day of fishing, but you didn't go home skunked, so it's better than it could have been. Nice fish !


----------

